# Is a family account safe from bankruptcy



## Stressed1 (24 Oct 2011)

If i had an bank account in the name of 5 family members all of them signatures on the account, and the bank decided to make me bankrupt are they entitled to take a proportion of the money from the account or all of it. The money would have originated from myself and be fully tax paid and legitimate.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Oct 2011)

It is not appropriate to seek or give advice on askaboutmoney about how to transfer assets beyond the reach of creditors.

Brendan


----------

